# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Жестокий романс   (( 1984

## Lampada

YouTube - A Cruel Romance ENGLISH / RO Subtitles " Жестокий Романс " 1984 х/ф (2 часа 17 минут)   *Романс о романсе*  _слова Б.Ахмадулиной_  *Не довольно ли нам пререкаться,* *Не пора ли предаться любви?*  *Чем старинней наивность романса* *Тем живее его соловьи.* *То ль в расцвете судьбы,*  *то ль на склоне,* *Что я знаю про век и про дни?   *  *Отвори мне калитку в былое,* *И былым моё время продли.   *   *Отражен иль исторгнут роялем,*  *Свет луны - это тайна для глаз.*  *Но поющий всегда открывает,*  *То, что было сокрыто для нас.*  *Как влюблен он, и нежен, и статен,*  *О, накинь, отвори, поспеши...* *Можно всё расточить и растратить,*  *Но любви не отнять у души.*

----------

